
Why Tokyo is the land of rising home construction–but not prices - jseliger
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/023562e2-54a6-11e6-befd-2fc0c26b3c60.html?siteedition=intl
======
geezerjay
Paywalled article. Meh.

